# Speaking of shrimp



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Shrimp Alfredo for supper tonite.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Homemade sauce or out of a jar?? Either way it looks delicious. If you use the jar stuff let me know and I have a awesome recipe for alfredo sauce.

Darin


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Here it is. I posted it last year.

1 stick of butter
1 8 oz pack of cream cheese
1 cup half and half
1/3 cup parmesian cheese
teaspoon of garlic powder (more if you like. recipe called for 1 tablespoon)
black pepper - whatever you like.

Melt the butter on medium heat.
Block up the cream cheese and add to butter. 
Stir until the cream cheese melts and mixes with the butter. (I use a wisk to mix them and elinimate clumps)

When butter and cream cheese are mixed together add parmesian cheese and stir well. Add 1 cup half and half, garlic powder and black pepper. Stir well. Reduce heat to simmer and stir frequently. The sauce will thicken as it cooks. I generally let it simmer for 5 minutes and then pour over pasta of your choice. If it gets too thick I add a little more half and half.

I generally pan sear some shrimp and scallops to eat with the pasta.

The family loves it. And it is ten times better than what you get in a can.

It is a really rich sauce. I may cut it some with milk instead of half and half next time.

We ate at Olive Garden the other night and my son got seafood alfredo. He said Dad this is not as good as yours. When are you cooking it again??


----------



## OChunter375 (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe. Isnt it great when the kids say they like your food better!?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Finger_Mullet said:


> Homemade sauce or out of a jar?? Either way it looks delicious. If you use the jar stuff let me know and I have a awesome recipe for alfredo sauce.
> 
> Darin


Yep, from a jar.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Finger_Mullet said:


> Here it is. I posted it last year.
> 
> 1 stick of butter
> 1 8 oz pack of cream cheese
> ...


I will give a try! Thanks!


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

OK I just had to try it. Shrimp Alfredo with Finger Mullets recipe for the sauce. Knocked it out of the ball park. FM is correct, it is very rich. Will cut it with some milk next time. 

The wife has already told me I need to make this next month when we are at the beach with her family.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Bigfisherman said:


> OK I just had to try it. Shrimp Alfredo with Finger Mullets recipe for the sauce. Knocked it out of the ball park. FM is correct, it is very rich. Will cut it with some milk next time.
> 
> The wife has already told me I need to make this next month when we are at the beach with her family.
> 
> Thanks guys.


You just about have to cut it with milk. But it is delicious. I generally make it exaclty how i have listed but at the end I thin it down some with milk. It does not take away from it at all. Not very good for you but what is???

Glad you liked it. 

Darin


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

I've added it to my cook book, will try it soon... thanks D...


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Thanks for posting this up, Darin. I am going to try it this way.

I've always done the ratio of 1 cup butter (salted stick butter), 1 cup whipping cream - when butter is melted (slowly), add a 1 1/2 cup grated parm - keep cooking low. It takes a while to melt all that on low heat, and it's so thick you pretty much have to wisk it the whole time. I haven't made mine in a while. Any more, I've been lazy and get that Bartoli (or whatever) sauce only when the local grocery runs it BOGO, but the homemade is better. What I always liked with the alfredo sauce is you can use shrimp, chicken, and even steamed broccoli and make it a versatile dish. The kids always enjoyed it growing up.

I have never used cream cheese in it. I am going to try that. If you all are saying this needs to be cut with milk, I'd better not use the whipping cream then. HA

Again, thanks Darin


----------

